# Problème de transferts photos iPhone sur Macbook Pro



## alexiagreen22 (26 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,
mon stockage iCloud est saturé sur mon iPhone 7 et les photos "s'affichent" que lorsque l'applications photo est connectée à Internet, n'ayant plus de place et ne comprenant rien à l'iCloud ( hormis le fait qu'il faut payer pour stocker plus, mais je ne comprends tout de même pas), j'aimerais déplacer mes photos de mon iPhone sur Mon Macbook Pro, et ensuite de supprimer les photos sur mon téléphone afin de faire de la place.
Sauf que lorsque je clique sur "importer les nouveaux éléments" c'est à dire mes photos , l'opération est impossible, quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?
merci beaucoup
Ps: je viens de m'inscrire sur ce forum et je ne trouve pas de topic similaire..


*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## gmaa (26 Septembre 2018)

Solution simple :
Un cable USB,
Application Transfert d'images,
Appareils
iPhone
Sélection(s)
Glisser-déposer là où tu veux…


----------



## alexiagreen22 (26 Septembre 2018)

gmaa a dit:


> Solution simple :
> Un cable USB,
> Application Transfert d'images,
> Appareils
> ...




Glisser déposer ? Parceque importer ça marche vraiment pas ...


----------



## gmaa (26 Septembre 2018)

Revérifié :
Importer sélectionne... seulement
Glisser-déposer fait le transfert.


----------



## tocdoc (23 Avril 2019)

gmaa a dit:


> Solution simple :
> Un cable USB,
> Application Transfert d'images,
> Appareils
> ...



Merci 
Tu me sauves la vie !
Cela fait une semaine que je galère entre iphoto et Photos sur El Capitan (que je ne veux pas quitter).
Merci la mise à jour iOS 12.2 que je n'aurais jamais du faire !


----------

